# Deactivation & appeal



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

I was deactivated for late deliveries. I had a couple late I delivered between 9-910 but I also had late deliveries as I scanned for pickup. When that happens is it considered late when I deliver them? My other question is the appeals process. I sent my appeal. Got a response days later saying they will look into it and get back to me in 2 weeks. It's been over 2 weeks so I emailed again and still nothing. Not even a generic response. I have no idea what is going on or what information they may need.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

I assume this is UberEats? I have no clue on the appeal process.
Does this mean you can't driver UberSelect or UberX? Why would you drive UberEats with an UberSelect vehicle?

Anyways your best bet is to go to your local Uber office for resolution.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

No flex did I post in wrong spot?


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> I assume this is UberEats? I have no clue on the appeal process.
> Does this mean you can't driver UberSelect or UberX? Why would you drive UberEats with an UberSelect vehicle?
> 
> Anyways your best bet is to go to your local Uber office for resolution.


I'm sure this is for flex considering the forum.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

I was deactivated and appealed. It took a month or so but I finally got a call saying I was being reactivated. I did send multiple emails asking for an update but just got the appeals taking longer than normal response.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Curious, how many late out of how many delivered?


----------

